
Why Elm Is Going to Change the World - onlydole
https://medium.com/@dailydrip/why-elm-is-going-to-change-the-world-f5a6c693b2ca#.ewg0aso87
======
Veen
Is it possible to create progressive web apps[0] with Elm? It looks awesome
but JavaScript everywhere all the time isn't great for everyone.

[0]: [https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/getting-
start...](https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/getting-started/your-
first-progressive-web-app/?hl=en)

------
thelambentonion
I really like Elm, but the language has some limitations at the moment.

Right now imo, Elm shines as a path for developers to discover the nice
aspects of ML without the a lot of upfront investment. As projects get larger,
the verbosity and repetition may drive people to check out more expressive
languages like Haskell or PureScript.

------
yandrypozo
I hope never find an article like this, talking about my favorite tech

